# electric dodge viper



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

A Lotus based EV worked for Tesla, hopefully Dodge can do it as well, if they don't screw it up.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

JRP3 said:


> A Lotus based EV worked for Tesla, hopefully Dodge can do it as well, if they don't screw it up.


.....yeah, like they did with the new charger


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

It'll be over $60,000, you can bet on it.


----------

